# Apple Watch - who's got one?



## Kash-Jnr

So which "tools" :lol: (jk) have got there Apple Watches?

Are they any good? Pictures?!


----------



## Darlofan

No chance, not an Apple fan but still can't see the point of one. Have you seen the YouTube clip testing it being dropped from 3ft? Screen shattered far to easily.


----------



## Shiny

I might get a U8 or V8 Smart Watch instead, they look ok for the money.

http://www.gearbest.com/smart-watches/pp_116356.html


----------



## cossiecol

Will have one by end of next month


----------



## SBM

Nope - Got a Sony Smartwatch 3 last November - its brilliant - did a write up here:

http://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=359427


----------



## hulla the hulla

Not properly waterproof- what is the point ? Also battery life is nowhere near useable enough.


----------



## ferted

Nope, mrs got me an LG G Watch R for xmas though


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Yeah, it seems to be a consensus among everyone that battery life is way below par.

I've just got a Fitbit Surge (replaced my old tatty Flex). Awesome piece of kit! Plus when I go out on a run or long walk, don't need to take my phone as it has its own GPS.


----------



## stuartr

Another gadget that needs charging every day just so you don't have to get your phone out your pocket... when did we get so lazy ?
I'm going to patent glasses which display a flashing light to tell you there is a notification on your watch from the phone in your pocket !


----------



## alan hanson

whos got one and has a tattooon their wrists?


----------



## Darlofan

Kash-Jnr said:


> Yeah, it seems to be a consensus among everyone that battery life is way below par.
> 
> I've just got a Fitbit Surge (replaced my old tatty Flex). Awesome piece of kit! Plus when I go out on a run or long walk, don't need to take my phone as it has its own GPS.


Anything like this that plays music too? I run a bit and use phone to map runs and play music. Watch would eliminate the phone and make it easier to see distance I've done.


----------



## Ric

stuartr said:


> I'm going to patent glasses which display a flashing light to tell you there is a notification on your watch from the phone in your pocket !


not seen google glass then?


----------



## tommyboy40

Not released over here yet but will have one as soon as they are. Apple, you either hate or love them. i switched over 2 years ago and would never go back. if you want seamless integration and ease of use, they're hard to beat. i hate surfing the net on a windows machine now with it's stupid click/drag


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Darlofan said:


> Anything like this that plays music too? I run a bit and use phone to map runs and play music. Watch would eliminate the phone and make it easier to see distance I've done.


You can control your music from it but you need your phone within bluetooth range.

Its great when I go out on a hike and I don't need to check my phone as it receives call notifications and text notifications, you can read the texts too.


----------



## dendass

I really love apple stuff, but a watch wont last a day just doesnt cut it for me!

I backed the pebble time steel on kickstarter - not as eye pleasing or polished as the apple, but battery lasts up to 10 days...

having said that I am thinking about an iwatch for the posh days!!


----------



## DarrylB

I have a Galaxy Gear 2 Neo and cannot believe how useful I've found it to be! They can be found on ebay for not a lot of cash too which is great.


----------



## m1pui

Darlofan said:


> Anything like this that plays music too? I run a bit and use phone to map runs and play music. Watch would eliminate the phone and make it easier to see distance I've done.


Think they're discontinued now, but maybe able to pick one up still
Motorola Motoactv 8GB GPS Fitness Tracker and Smart MP3 Music Player Premium Bundle: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## Bero

I do like wearing a watch, especially a mechanical one.

I have an Apple Watch on order....we'll see if it gets used or not.

I was not sure if I would order one or not, but after visiting the apple shop I decided to try one. I liked the look of the Stainless Steel with link bracket, but the added cost of that band is a crazy...even by Apple's standard, and to be honest the weight and quality of that band felt really poor!

It's a 1st generation product. If it gets used a lot i'll go for a Stainless one next time around, so I have a a Space Gray sports model coming my way this month....or early June.












stuartr said:


> Another gadget that needs charging every day just so you don't have to get your phone out your pocket... when did we get so lazy ?
> I'm going to patent glasses which display a flashing light to tell you there is a notification on your watch from the phone in your pocket !


Phones need charged every day and people are happy with that to get smartphone features, this is no different.



Kash-Jnr said:


> You can control your music from it but you need your phone within bluetooth range.


No, you can have music on the watch, up to 2gb of the memory can be used for music iirc.


----------



## RP84

How you guys getting on with the apple watch?

Anyone else got one?


----------



## silverfox830

A watch that requires the phone on your person is beyond ridiculous. A stand alone watch device...maybe.


----------



## Ric

silverfox830 said:


> A watch that requires the phone on your person is beyond ridiculous. A stand alone watch device...maybe.


Apple are expected to release standalone apps later this year.

Im enjoying mine so far.

It's good for meetings etc that i always seem to be in, a quick glance at the watch for emails, messages etc rather than getting the phone out.


----------



## Bero

RP84 said:


> How you guys getting on with the apple watch?
> 
> Anyone else got one?


Mine is now moved to 'Preparing for dispatch' so I should have it early next week at the latest


----------



## danwel

Waiting for my brother to get his before I commit but I'm almost certainly going to get one


----------



## RP84

Mines been moved to 2-3 weeks now so should get it soon.

Which one did you guys go for?


----------



## JayOW

Just picked one up today. Love it so far. Went for the Ali one with the white strap so it matches my phone.


----------



## Bero

Well I was in Madrid last week and it was delivered to work on Friday......but apparently there was no receptionist and the driver signed for it himself........or it possibly it went to another building that my employer used to use........so it was MIA over the weekend.

Then, on Monday I was travelling to Copenhagen and could not track it down before my flight, but I finally got it last night.

Went for Space Grey Sports watch, it's pretty neat......time will tell if it becomes 'essential' like the iPhone and iPad.


----------



## PaulN

An Apple fan here, but wont be geting one, Id never wear it over one of my mechanical watches... I struggle to wear them all as it is...

http://store.apple.com/uk/buy-watch/apple-watch?product=MJ472B/A&step=detail

WTF... £859 for that!!!!!

If i could play my music on it for the gym id consider the entry level one but not my cup of tea.

Paul


----------



## Alfieharley1

I've got to get one of these - hmmm a flex PE 14-2 or a apple watch. (To go with my iPhone 5s, MacBook pro, iMac , iPad retina , Apple tv hmmm lol


----------



## tommyboy40

I do have a question to ask the Mac people;
How many of you really use the connectivity of your devices?
I have an old 24/2.8 iMac which i use as my media server, all music/downloads are on this and it streams to 2 apple tv's and 2 airport expresses for audio. i can control the content from my phone and play music in every room in my house. Doing this on windows is ridiculously complicated and buggy. I work on a completely silent Mac Pro and my Macbook pro boots in 9 seconds. The iPad which I always considered to be a toy has become the device I couldn't do without. Yes it's all more expensive than windows but a Mercedes is more expensive than a Lada


----------



## JayOW

I use a lot of the connectivity. I have iTunes on my PC which is always on and I have a Denon amp connected to surround. I use my phone or the iPad to stream music from the PC or iCloud to the amp. It works really well.


----------



## dendass

Obsession Wax said:


> I use a lot of the connectivity. I have iTunes on my PC which is always on and I have a Denon amp connected to surround. I use my phone or the iPad to stream music from the PC or iCloud to the amp. It works really well.


How?


----------



## Bero

PaulN said:


> An Apple fan here, but wont be geting one, Id never wear it over one of my mechanical watches... I struggle to wear them all as it is...
> 
> http://store.apple.com/uk/buy-watch/apple-watch?product=MJ472B/A&step=detail
> 
> WTF... £859 for that!!!!!
> 
> *If i could play my music on it for the gym* id consider the entry level one but not my cup of tea.
> 
> Paul


You can, up to 2Gb can be used for music, you just need wireless headphones.

I agree on the SS link bracelet, initially I fancied that one, until I seen the £380 they charge for the bracelet...and the bracelet feels really cheap!



tommyboy40 said:


> I do have a question to ask the Mac people;
> How many of you really use the connectivity of your devices?
> I have an old 24/2.8 iMac which i use as my media server, all music/downloads are on this and it streams to 2 apple tv's and 2 airport expresses for audio. i can control the content from my phone and play music in every room in my house. Doing this on windows is ridiculously complicated and buggy. I work on a completely silent Mac Pro and my Macbook pro boots in 9 seconds. The iPad which I always considered to be a toy has become the device I couldn't do without. Yes it's all more expensive than windows but a Mercedes is more expensive than a Lada


Lots, I have a 2Tb Time Capsule with media that serves my MacMini, and can stream music or movies to the bathroom, Livingroom, Kitchen and garage via ATV / airport express / airplay speakers......as well as to the iPad and iPhone if desired. Can control music distribution on the Apple Watch now, although i've not found the ability for the watch to switch on more than one room like you can with iPhone.


----------



## Bero

dendass said:


> How?


The link from the media server (always on PC/Mac) to the speakers you ether need AirPlay compatible speakers, or buy an Airport Express into the amp/speakers to make them AirPlay compatible. The 'Remote' App lets you switch different rooms or speakers on. So you can have the same music running throughout your house.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Bero said:


> Lots, I have a 2Tb Time Capsule with media that serves my MacMini, and can stream music or movies to the bathroom, Livingroom, Kitchen and garage via ATV / airport express / airplay speakers......as well as to the iPad and iPhone if desired. Can control music distribution on the Apple Watch now, although i've not found the ability for the watch to switch on more than one room like you can with iPhone.


I really need to look into these time capsules and Airport express?
Does the airport express give of sound also? How many airport express do you have? I'm really intrigued by these to link up with all my apple products! I'm also considering a Mac Mini for the 50" downstairs. Are these just like a base unit?

I'm going to have to go into a apple store


----------



## footfistart

What's wrong with a normal watch a phone in the pocket?


----------



## tommyboy40

Alfieharley1 said:


> I really need to look into these time capsules and Airport express?
> Does the airport express give of sound also? How many airport express do you have? I'm really intrigued by these to link up with all my apple products! I'm also considering a Mac Mini for the 50" downstairs. Are these just like a base unit?
> 
> I'm going to have to go into a apple store


I have a 250Mb broadband connection and when i did a speedtest on the wireless I got less than 10 Mb down. I installed an airport extreme and immediately had 99Mb. Crappy wireless on the ISP supplied router. You can have an unlimited number of airport expresses, they also act as a wireless network extender. They kind of ruined the Mac mini as you can no longer get i7's but it's still a fantastic bang for buck machine. Ideal media server and unlike windows so easy to set up


----------



## Alfieharley1

Amazing thank you very much for the heads up!
What else is the benefits of the airport express? I will definetly have to get a AirPort Extreme as I'm sure our sky broadband is running less than they state. 

Could I combo the extreme with the likes of a Airport Station 2TB or do these do the same job?

Thanks again


----------



## JayOW

tommyboy40 said:


> I have a 250Mb broadband connection and when i did a speedtest on the wireless I got less than 10 Mb down. I installed an airport extreme and immediately had 99Mb. Crappy wireless on the ISP supplied router. You can have an unlimited number of airport expresses, they also act as a wireless network extender. They kind of ruined the Mac mini as you can no longer get i7's but it's still a fantastic bang for buck machine. Ideal media server and unlike windows so easy to set up


The question I have. Who the hell supplies your broadband. I want 250MB.


----------



## tommyboy40

It costs €45 monthly including a free landline. I'm lucky to live in a fibre enabled area. The Airport Extreme will make airplay so much smoother and if you buy the time capsule version, it backs up your phone, iPad and any other device. If you have any mates that work for apple you get 17%discount


----------



## JayOW

I have fibre broadband but I am lucky if I get 30MB.


----------



## tommyboy40

Obsession Wax said:


> I have fibre broadband but I am lucky if I get 30MB.


Is that on wireless or wired connection? The wired connection was always good but wireless could be very poor, as low as 3Mb. I now have an Airport Extreme connected to the modem and 2 airport expresses as wireless extenders and audio streamers. speediest right now gives
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4407411163
on the wired connection and
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/i/1263922956
on wireless on my iPhone


----------



## JayOW

My ISP does not even offer anywhere near that sort of speed, I am using BT and they say 26MB is the maximum I can get, The wireless connection is around 250MB but the broadband connection is at best 20, Is this your wireless network speed or your internet download speed?


----------



## tommyboy40

Obsession Wax said:


> My ISP does not even offer anywhere near that sort of speed, I am using BT and they say 26MB is the maximum I can get, The wireless connection is around 250MB but the broadband connection is at best 20, Is this your wireless network speed or your internet download speed?


The above figures are the connection speed. Download speeds vary enormously
Steam;








And transmission


----------



## Bero

Alfieharley1 said:


> I really need to look into these time capsules and Airport express?
> *Does the airport express give of sound also? How many airport express do you have?* I'm really intrigued by these to link up with all my apple products! I'm also considering a Mac Mini for the 50" downstairs. *Are these just like a base unit?*
> 
> I'm going to have to go into a apple store


Airport Express just wirelessly receives an audio signal from the PC/Mac. You plug the express into an amplifier and speakers (like I installed in my bathroom ceiling) or into an input of an existing stereo.

If you buy AirPlay compatible speakers they already include Express capabilities. I have 1 ATV, 2 Expresses and one AirPlay speaker.

Here's my set up from a couple years ago, expanded that into the garage now.....or will do once I finish the garage.

On the MacMini, yes, just HDMI it into your TV and buy a keyboard and touchpad(or mouse) and you're up and running.


----------



## aerodynamic18

My watch arrived yest. Been wearing it all day and really like it


----------



## danwel

I'm close to pulling the trigger on a 42mm apple watch but debating between the silver face or black face.

Has anyone bought any after market straps as I'm looking at the Hoco 316 stainless strap at £30 as oppose to the apple version at £300 ish?


----------



## vRS Carl

I have a Space Black with Black Stainless Bracelet hopefully being delivered on Mon.

I ordered it 11mins after the pre orders went live on 10 Apr so only been waiting 2.5mths.


----------



## danwel

vRS Carl said:


> I have a Space Black with Black Stainless Bracelet hopefully being delivered on Mon.
> 
> I ordered it 11mins after the pre orders went live on 10 Apr so only been waiting 2.5mths.


It's the sport one I'm looking at asi can't justify the black stainless with black metal strap if I'm honest.


----------



## vRS Carl

I've just had a text to say it will be delivered tomorrow. Bloody well would be when no one is home!

I looked at the black sport. But when I had a try on appt I wasn't overly enamoured with the band (yes I know it can be changed) but i really like the lightweight feel of the stainless steel one (didn't have a space black to try). Also I wanted the sapphire crystal glass. 

The Ion-X glass doesn't impress me as my iPhone 6 Plus got quite a few minor scratches all over it. It's the only iPhone that ever has too so this put me off.


----------



## danwel

Hmmm interesting mate thanks. I have had my brothers black sport on and I quite like it but I did pick your exact one as the one I wanted before I saw the prices. I thought the sport was lighter than the watch???


----------



## Tricky Red

I just can't seem to see myself buying one and I have Apple stuff too. 

I have 3 watches that I use. A beater, and two automatics that I love. I can't see a £500 Apple watch that I have to charge everyday bettering the ones that I have.


----------



## danwel

Tricky Red said:


> I just can't seem to see myself buying one and I have Apple stuff too.
> 
> I have 3 watches that I use. A beater, and two automatics that I love. I can't see a £500 Apple watch that I have to charge everyday bettering the ones that I have.


The daily charging is a negative I must admit but we charge our phones every day so it's something we could live with


----------



## vRS Carl

danwel said:


> Hmmm interesting mate thanks. I have had my brothers black sport on and I quite like it but I did pick your exact one as the one I wanted before I saw the prices. I thought the sport was lighter than the watch???


The Sport probably is lighter. You'd struggle to tell the difference in your hand though.

I know it seems expensive to some and it probably is. The little features in the strap alone (I.e the ease you can remove and add links and the ease you swap the straps) were enough for me. But it's my treat to myself and I really like Apple stuff.

I'm not saying the Sport is a bad watch as it won't be. I just wanted the extra protection of the Sapphire Crystal and I really liked the black.


----------



## JayOW

What wrong with charging it every day. Mine goes on charge at night. Simple! 

I think the white sports version is the best one as it looks like an apple device. Matches my phone too!


----------



## Brian1612

Once we have our hit list compiled of everyone who has a watch from this thread... the Hit-man shall be informed


----------



## danwel

Obsession Wax said:


> What wrong with charging it every day. Mine goes on charge at night. Simple!
> 
> I think the white sports version is the best one as it looks like an apple device. Matches my phone too!


I think that's why I'm leaning to sport black as its the only one that matches my phone lol


----------



## vRS Carl

Finally it arrived. Considering I ordered a few mins after orders went live it's took a good while to come.


----------



## Bero

danwel said:


> The daily charging is a negative I must admit but we charge our phones every day so it's something we could live with


It's not too bad. I've found if you charge it over night it will last the whole day, and through to the following day until early evening. It needs charged way less than my phone (Apple watch does make your phone battery die slightly faster).

Charging is no big deal, the battery is so small it charges fast, a lot faster than an iPhone, I think charging it while you're in the shower each day would almost be enough to keep it going. When the software update comes out and gives app makers access to the sensors I'm sure a multitude of sleep monitoring apps will be released for wearing it during the night.



vRS Carl said:


> Finally it arrived. Considering I ordered a few mins after orders went live it's took a good while to come.


Nice, that's the 1st Space Black one I've seen, if I grow to love the watch I'll buy a SS bracelet or space black one of the next generation.


----------



## danwel

Just borrowed my sister in laws as my brother wouldn't part with his lol. Got it set up. Texts and emails are a minute or two behind them comming in on the iPad but least I know it works now as I thought it wasn't showing them up.

It's the 42mm sport with white strap. First thoughts are it's a nice piece of kit, not essential but then nothing ever is. Not sure I'd get a white strap as they get dirty very quickly IMO.

I like it though and want one, it's the sport for me just not sure still if I want space grey like my phone it silver case just yet but will decide soon as I want one ordering ready for me getting back from work in 6 weeks


----------



## RP84

Unfortunately I'm returning mine back to apple.
I loved it however i find i was still taking my iphone out of my pocket.

Brilliant bit of kit however at this moment i don't think its for me.


----------



## danwel

I like it but I don't really NEED one. Which is why I don't think I can justify any other model than the sport one. I'm pretty certain I will end up buying one


----------



## vRS Carl

I really like mine. Again I don't NEED one. But I wanted one. 

I find the notifications are only 10-15secs behind my phone. 

Initially had an issue getting haptic notifications for mail. But it's because of a setting (group by app) I had running on the phone which is on iOS 9 Beta 1 (I have a Dev acct). 

But as soon as I switched that off they come through fine.


----------



## danwel

vRS Carl said:


> I really like mine. Again I don't NEED one. But I wanted one.
> 
> I find the notifications are only 10-15secs behind my phone.
> 
> Initially had an issue getting haptic notifications for mail. But it's because of a setting (group by app) I had running on the phone which is on iOS 9 Beta 1 (I have a Dev acct).
> 
> But as soon as I switched that off they come through fine.


I've changed some settings and they seem spot on now. Handy for answering calls when phone isn't within reach. Unfortunately got to go give it back shortly


----------



## vRS Carl

So far with mine

This is quite a nice little feature.



















M I C K E Y M O U S E. Mickey Mouse.










This shows thought too. A little pouch for the excess links.










All in over the past couple of days I've been very impressed and the battery life is a lot better than anticipated.

Took off charge at 0630 this morning and this is what remains.










The Siri dictation is surprisingly accurate and great for replying to messages whilst in the shower :lol:

Heart rate monitor is spot on too.


----------



## danwel

I quite like Mickey Mouse time lol


----------



## TheMilko2905

I've had my 42mm Stainless Steal Space Black since 21st May and I'm finding that I now use my phone around 75% less than I used to.


Ive also got myself a white sports band too, for those days, where I'm not wearing a shirt & tie.


----------



## vRS Carl

Well the battery is really impressing me.

At 2300 before I went to bed I had this










At 0800 after receiving a few emails through the night I had this left (total time since last charge was 26hrs)










I then put it on charge to see how long it would take. I forgot to check at 0930 but at 0910 it was on 93%. So probably 1hr 20mins I reckon to charge it to full from 27%


----------



## dendass

vRS Carl said:


> Well the battery is really impressing me.
> 
> At 2300 before I went to bed I had this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 0800 after receiving a few emails through the night I had this left (total time since last charge was 26hrs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then put it on charge to see how long it would take. I forgot to check at 0930 but at 0910 it was on 93%. So probably 1hr 20mins I reckon to charge it to full from 27%


Interesting! How hard are u using it? I'm waiting on my pebble time steel but I am an apple man at heart and not sure how compatible it's going to be for full functionality!


----------



## vRS Carl

I use it a lot.

Texts and emails I read on it. I view BBC news on it. I use the workout app and RunKeeper. 

I have been streaming music from the watch to my Bose speaker today for 90mins and I'm still on 75% battery at the moment. 

I've also been controlling the Apple TV with it for the last 45mins and again hasn't impacted on the battery over normal. 

I use Siri to dictate replies to messages etc

So I think the battery estimates by Apple are either conservative or they're quoting worse case scenario.


----------



## dendass

What's the vibrate like (ohhh err...) my pebbles not that discrete - you hear it more than you feel it!!


----------



## vRS Carl

I feel it no problem and always notice that before the 'ting' noise to announce a notification.

You can alter the strength though on the phone or the watch.


----------



## RP84

How you guys getting on with the apple watch with the latest software?

I think i want one again lol


----------



## Bero

It's getting more and more use. Especially Wallet for boarding flights and going to events and Apple pay.

Essential? Definitely not!
Neat gadget? Certainly!


----------



## Kev_mk3

I was looking at these again yesterday still unsure


----------



## Bungleaio

I can't see me going back to a normal watch, I haven't worn any of my other watches since I bought the apple watch.


----------



## IamDave

Ive found I've started using mine more and more for short replies to texts (as Siri is rubbish at dictation I've found). Great for creating and viewing reminders and calendar events. Also I'm (rather my poorly) attempting to lose some weight and improve fitness. I literally haven't exercised for years and it's taken its toll but I strangely find the activity rings more and more motivating (I like to see them all complete!).

So for me if you just like tech, get one. If you want it to improve your fitness, get one.

In fact, just get one!


----------



## danwel

I still haven´t pulled the trigger on a smart watch but i am tempted. However i may hold off a touch longer and see if i really need one although i do know the answer to that already but i do like my gadgets lol


----------



## Bero

IamDave said:


> Ive found I've started using mine more and more for short replies to texts (as Siri is rubbish at dictation I've found). Great for creating and viewing reminders and calendar events. Also I'm (rather my poorly) attempting to lose some weight and improve fitness. I literally haven't exercised for years and it's taken its toll but I strangely find the activity rings more and more motivating (I like to see them all complete!).
> 
> So for me if you just like tech, get one. If you want it to improve your fitness, get one.
> 
> In fact, just get one!


I'm using the fitness part more now, before i never paid much attention, but I've spent back to back weeks on holiday then travelling with work and filled the calorie ring every day as I've been a lot more active than sitting behind a desk. So I'm trying to keep my activity streak now. I was up and down my stairs 50 times after 11pm two days ago just to fill it before midnight :lol:



danwel said:


> I still haven´t pulled the trigger on a smart watch but i am tempted. However i may hold off a touch longer and* see if i really need one* although i do know the answer to that already but *i do like my gadgets* lol


Then you definitely 100% NEED one :lol:


----------



## danwel

Bero said:


> I'm using the fitness part more now, before i never paid much attention, but I've spent back to back weeks on holiday then travelling with work and filled the calorie ring every day as I've been a lot more active than sitting behind a desk. So I'm trying to keep my activity streak now. I was up and down my stairs 50 times after 11pm two days ago just to fill it before midnight :lol:
> 
> Then you definitely 100% NEED one :lol:


I am leaning towards one i must admit but knowing what apple are like i may hold off for the next model??


----------



## brinks

I bought one, used it for a few days then had buyers regret as it just wasn't for me so I sent it back.

I just think it's not quite there yet, biggest issue for me was the poor user interface and how useless it is as an actual watch - 30% of the time it didn't recognise I'd lifted my wrist to see the time so wouldn't turn on and show the time.

As a gadget lover I can't believe I don't like it! I tried the Moto 360 too which is much nicer all round and will actually show the time on screen in a low power mode but its IOS integration is very poor and it has very limited smart features for an iPhone user. Sent that back too, the joy of online shopping.

Can't wait to see what the 2nd and 3rd generation Apple watches are like if they stick with the concept.


----------



## packard

just got one (late to the party). Anyone offer any good apps to have or accessories, I note it seems you can only purchase genuine charger cable ?


----------



## Liam_89

I just purchased one yesterday,
42mm sport with the new nylon band they announced at the event,
I must say it looks neat, but that's all it really is in my opinion a good looker,
I might not have given it chance by owning it just over a day,
But I'm going to take mine back to Apple even at the lower price of £299
I shouldn't of really bought it, but sometimes we have impulse buys,


----------



## hulla the hulla

Apple need to make it _properly_ waterproof, that is a massive failing in my opinion. I'd love one as I'm a big Apple fan and could see myself getting a lot from one. Hopefully they'll address the waterproofing in later versions.


----------



## danwel

im an apple fan too but still not taken the plunge on an apple watch


----------



## Bero

hulla the hulla said:


> Apple need to make it _properly_ waterproof, that is a massive failing in my opinion. I'd love one as I'm a big Apple fan and could see myself getting a lot from one. Hopefully they'll address the waterproofing in later versions.


They seem to perform well in waterproof tests, including swimming.

It seems apple are overly cautious with the IP rating they gave it. Interestingly the iPhone 6s features quite a few similar waterproofing features, I'm guessing iPhone 7 may be IP rated too.


----------



## vRS Carl

I swim with mine every week and have no issues. I did buy a catalyst case but decided to take the risk. I've been swimming without the case now for about 4mths and have not had any issues at all. 

I agree they've been overly cautious.


----------



## TheMilko2905

I've had my 42mm Space Black Stainless Steel with link bracelet, since they were released last year. Not a day as gone by, where I not worn it. It's never let me down, the more I've used it, the I've more become reliant upon it like I was with my iPhone.

Siri learns with you over time, I use Siri on my Apple Watch to find alternate routes home when the traffic is bad. I respond to texts, Facebook messenger, emails too by Siri. I use the remote app to control the music on my MacBook to play it over various AirPlay speakers in the house. 

I'm even able to stay updated on those annoying iPhone games, that become addictive. Lol.

I've only ever one low battery issue, because I didn't allocate it correctly on the charger stand I purchased and the watch lasted a full 44hrs before turning itself off.

Obviously I maybe a little bias, because I am an apple fan, who has owned various / numerous models iPods, iPhones, iPads, Macs & AppleTVs. 

But the big question is, would I upgrade to any possible Apple Watch2...? Maybe not, I'm hoping they will offer an internals upgrade program because the design & size can't really be altered.


----------



## should_do_more

Who on here has found they now love or hate theirs?

Any ideas if they are penned in for an update soon?

I want a fit bit but wonder if this is worth the me extra money


----------

